# Conformation on Sage Please



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

oh you should not be forced to keep such a wonky animal. just give her to me to spare you from her wonkiness XD!! she is purdy and looks like a good useing horse. if she goes missing dont look in my barn XD!


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

I agree that she is a good looking useing horse. Her front legs are a tad to far apart for my taste, but she is sturdy looking and pretty. Not to mention the gorgeous color.


----------



## BreezylBeezyl (Mar 25, 2014)

She is very stocky, would be an excellent working horse... Once you get her in shape! :lol:


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

unless her legs shrunk, 2 diff horses


----------



## HorsePoor_n_BigSky (Dec 19, 2006)

Lol stevenson, perhaps you need your eyes checked. That is most certainly not two different horses. Lol but thanks for the comment.


----------



## HorsePoor_n_BigSky (Dec 19, 2006)

Thank you for the replies. However, the wonky thing wishes to stay in my pasture.  

I can't wait to get her into shape. I'm happy for summer lol


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I love Sage pictures. However, she is easily 200 lbs overweight and that really worries me since she is this was year round. puts a lot of extra health risks on her.

That aside, LOVE her color. conformation: definitely a nice mare. Faults I see are minimal but I do see some posty, potentially sickle hocked (just a tad) hinds and light bone made much worse than they actually are by the weight. slightly down hill build. Lovely pasterns.

Over all a very nice mare. fit, you will be beating people off of her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

I always like looking a Sage picts. She is such a pretty mare.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I have to agree that she is overweight . Her front legs are very far apart , contributing to the "stocky " look. I think this is a desireable trait for working cattle but can make for a rough ride. 
Sage is very unique looking and is built to last . You know I Like her looks so much I painted her!


----------



## HorsePoor_n_BigSky (Dec 19, 2006)

Thank you.

Yes I'm aware she's overweight. There isn't a lot I can do other than purchase a grazing muzzle. I've already ordered that. She is an extremely easy keeper. She's not fed grain and no hay until January they had 1 grass round bale.

She definitely doesn't fit the standard of a rough ride. She's actually one of the smoothest horses I've ridden.

I'll be sure to get pictures once she's in shape and lost weight.


----------

